# ISO ideas for chicken thighs



## legend_018 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have some left over baked macaroni "like american chop suey" from MIL. I also have some boneless chicken thighs thawing.

Any ideas on how to cook the chicken so that it compliments the american chop suey? I just can't think of anything right  now. lemon chicken just doesn't seem fit. I have a spicy chicken and a chicken diavlo that I make and I just don't feel like cooking the same ole same ole. hmmmmmmm


----------



## jennyema (Nov 6, 2007)

American chop suey has ground beef in it, no?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2007)

legend, please describe this dish. i'm at a loss to picture it.

chop suey and baked mac are two totally different things, imo.

and could you please post your chicken diavolo? tia!


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 6, 2007)

The chopsuey preparations I have had are mostly in Chinese restaurants and I have never seen them with macaroni or baked so I am not sure what is it that you have. 

If it is some type of fusion Chinese/American type dish you can make several types of sides with the boneless thigh meat you have.  A lot also depends on the ingredients you stock in your pantry unless you want to run to the grocery store. 

A kung pao type dish would go well as a side. My version may again not be terribly authentic but it is definitely flavorful. 

Cut up the thighs into small bite size peices (I like to trim them completely of their fat).  Marinate in a tiny bit of ginger, a few dashes of dark soy, tbsp of hoisin for an hour.

In a pan add some oil (tbsp) throw in some whole dried red chilis (arabol are best) and reduce the heat and add some cashews or peanuts (any kind are fine).  Add the marinated chicken and cook it until no longer pink.  

Stir in 1/2 tbsp of cornstarch mixed in water to thicken the sauce.  Put a dash of sesame oil and finely chopped scallions to finish.  

Serve as a side with noodles or rice or in your case chopsuey


Another thing you can make with the boneless thigh meat is just some grilled asian style chicken satay/kababs that you can make on an indoor grill pan or a regular non-stick fry pan. 

Cut the thighs into thin strips (remove fat).  Marinate them with ginger, garlic, soy sauce, brown sugar, chili sauce, teriyaki sauce and some oil let it marinate for an hour.  Thread the slices into a skewer and grill or put it in a fry pan and cook until done.  

Serve with your chopsuey


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2007)

American Chop Suey, also known as slumgullion or goulash in parts of the country, is a dish with macaroni, ground beef and tomato.  Nothing at ll to do with the Asian or Eastern European dishes whose names were commandeered.


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 6, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> American Chop Suey, also known as slumgullion or goulash in parts of the country, is a dish with macaroni, ground beef and tomato.  Nothing at ll to do with the Asian or Eastern European dishes whose names were commandeered.



yes that's what it is. it does have hamburger in it. MIL calls it baked macaroni.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 6, 2007)

legend_018 said:


> I have some left over baked macaroni "like american chop suey" from MIL. I also have some boneless chicken thighs thawing.
> 
> Any ideas on how to cook the chicken so that it compliments the american chop suey? I just can't think of anything right  now. lemon chicken just doesn't seem fit. I have a spicy chicken and a chicken diavlo that I make and I just don't feel like cooking the same ole same ole. hmmmmmmm



Hi, Legend. I had never heard of "American chop suey," so I looked it up: What is American Chop Suey?

I don't usually serve two meats in one dinner, but if you want to do both, I would cook the chicken very simply. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, and garlic powder, saute in oil till well browned on both sides, then add a quarter cup or so of water, chicken stock, or tomato juice; cover and simmer till cooked through, probably 10-15 minutes. HTH.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2007)

i've heard of slugmullion or goulash, but never american chop suey. thaks for the edumacation, guys. 


i was going to suggest grilled and served with thai sweet chili sauce, but i'm changing that to grilled or broiled and bbq sauced.

or dry rubbed (s&p, paprika, garlic powder, onion powder), and grilled/broiled.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 6, 2007)

I think "American Chop Suey" may be a regional thing.  I'd never heard of it until I moved to New England.

Personally, I can't see how chicken really fits into the meal, but I guess you could do a cacciatore kind of thing ....


----------



## QSis (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, pretend that that the burger isn't in there and you have baked mac and cheese.  Which is a traditional side for southern fried chicken or BBQ'd chicken.

Wa-LA!

Lee


----------



## elaine l (Nov 6, 2007)

As a child my mother used to serve chicken along with a pasta.  Just oven roast with s&p and rosemary.  We used to call it pine needle chicken.


----------

